# Tune in Rte in UK on Sky



## Ukpaddy (5 Oct 2007)

Hi, I recently got Sky digital installed in the UK and I was informed by Sky that I can get the Irish terrestial channels tuned in. All I had to do was go through the net and find the frequency codes. 

Well, I've spent the last two days doing this and I am still the none wiser. All I keep coming across is obselete forums from 2002.

Can anyone shed some light on this for me.


----------



## colm (6 Oct 2007)

I think it will show channel unavailable unless you have an Irish card


----------



## gipimann (6 Oct 2007)

According to our friends in www.boards.ie, (and as colm said) you can't get RTE in the UK without an Irish card, however the boarders have also discussed proposals to introduce RTE in 2008/09 via the sky or the freeview platform.


----------

